# 2013 allroad - pricing info



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Pricing is out. (from quattroworld) 

2013 allroad Pricing and Product Highlights 

The new allroad is built on the B8 platform and has been modified to meet the functionality and design elements that define the iconic allroad. 

With 211 horsepower, 258 pounds-foot of torque, and an eight-speed tiptronic transmission the new allroad is faster and more fuel efficient than its predecessor. In fact, the new allroad achieves better fuel economy in the city than the previous allroad achieved on the highway. 

The exterior features a unique single frame grille design with vertical chrome struts, stainless steel skid plates and side sills, and raised aluminum-optic roof rails. Matte finished lower bumpers and wheel arches are standard, while a full paint finish is optional. 

The Audi allroad replaces the A4 Avant starting in the 2013 model year, and is 0.6 inches wider and 2.3 inches taller with 1.5 inches greater ground clearance. The new allroad is185.9 inches in length with a wheelbase of 110.4 inches. Compared to its predecessor, the new allroad has a longer wheelbase for ride comfort and more headroom for front passengers. The allroad has 27 cubic feet of cargo space and a spacious 50 cubic feet of cargo space with the seats folded down. An optional power tailgate is available. 18-inch wheels are standard, and 19-inch wheels are optional. 

The interior of the new allroad features a standard Panorama sunroof, 8-way power seats, and Aluminum Trigon inlays. Heated front seats, driver memory, a choice of three wood inlays, and a 505 watt Bang & Olufsen Sound System are optional. The allroad can also be equipped with a sports interior package featuring 12-way power front sport seats, and a three-spoke steering wheel with shift paddles. 

Audi is the first company worldwide to feature factory-installed wireless internet, enabling the innovative infotainment system called Audi connect™. Previously available in the A6, A7, A8 and Q7, Audi connect will now be available on the allroad, A4 and A5 models, making Audi the only brand worldwide to feature this level of integrated internet service in the segment. For model year 2013 Audi connect will include Google Maps Street View (delayed availability). While stationary, Street View allows full 360° views of your destination or point of interest, as well as the ability to tour the inside of a building (where available). During navigation, an image of the destination will be displayed just before arrival to provide the driver with a realistic view of the destination. 



2013 Model Base Price 

allroad 2.0T quattro® (Tiptronic) Premium $39,600 

allroad 2.0T quattro® (Tiptronic) Premium Plus $42,900 

allroad 2.0T quattro® (Tiptronic) Prestige $48,800 



2013 allroad Equipment Highlights 

(see Order Guide for additional details and option pricing) 


Standard Equipment Highlights: 

• quattro® all-wheel-drive 

• 18” 5-arm-Rotor-design wheels (allroad) with 245/45 all-season tires 

• allroad exclusive body kit & suspension 

• Aluminum exterior package 

• Leather seating surfaces 

• Panorama sunroof 


Premium Plus includes Premium and: 

• Audi music interface with iPod® cable 

• Heated front seats with driver memory 

• Audi xenon plus lights with LED DRLs & taillights 

• HomeLink® 

• Bluetooth® mobile phone prep 

• Three-zone climate control 

• Power tailgate 



Prestige includes Premium Plus and: 

• Audi adaptive light 

• Audi advanced key 

• Audi MMI Navigation plus package with Audi connect 

• Audi side assist 

• Bang & Olufsen Sound system 



Optional Equipment Highlights: 



Driver Assist Package: 

• Audi adaptive cruise control with stop & go 

• Audi dynamic steering 

• Audi drive select controls 



Audi MMI Navigation Plus Package: 

• 1 CD/DVD-player & HD radio 

• Color driver information system 

• Audi parking system plus with rearview camera 

• HDD Navi with voice control 

• MMI “high” control panel 

• Audi connect with online services


----------



## Plasticar (Sep 5, 2003)

If these figures are correct, I'll be pretty happy. Pretty reasonable all considered. Looking forward to complete specs but sounds like they are a lttle more highly equipped than regular A4 avant.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

The first round of cars are due to arrive at the port in Houston on Friday, April 27th.... so we should start seeing them probably by the end of May.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Great news the car is here we just got our 1st car . Mckenna Audi CA im if you are interested.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Well then you _"owe"_ us a short review  

The A4 Avant is a great looker and the butched up allroad looks even nicer.


----------

